

Ask HN: Most valuable use of time during an incubator/accelerator - chrisrickard

HN, my startup Setkick is about to embark on a 3 month journey with Aussie incubator Startmate - which is similar to YC's model.<p>Understandably this question is quite general &#38; product specific - but I was just wondering if anyone who has been through a similar program - had any general advice, on what they found valuable to focus on <i>during</i> this time.<p>Cheers,<p>./c
======
paulsingh
IMHO, the other founders and mentors related to the accelerator program are
often the best part of it. Take advantage of that mentorship as much as
possible.

Disclaimer: I run the accelerator program at 500 Startups (and we've invested
in a handful of Startmate companies) and this is the same advice I give our
portfolio.

